# G-Sync oder Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB)



## Angelus2k (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit kurzem von einem Bekannten einen Asus RoG Swift PG278Q für 350€ bekommen. Dieser kann ja G-Sync und Ultra Low Motion Blur und ich nutze momentan G-Sync. Im Internet finde ich immer nur Sachen wie toll G-Sync usw ist aber dieses ULMB wird kaum weiter beschrieben. Teilweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich mich an G-Sync gewöhnen muss, da ich nach kurzem spielen, mir etwas schwummrig wird. Mag wohl auch daran liegen, dass ich vorher 24" hatte und jetzt 27". Dieses ULMB simuliert soweit ich gelesen habe einen CRT Monitor, inwiefern muss man das verstehen?



LG


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Mit wieviel fps spielst du und welchen Monitor hattest du vorher?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2016)

Wie ist der Sitzabstand und die Beleuchtung im Raum?


----------



## Angelus2k (11. Oktober 2016)

FPS ist je nach Spiel unterschiedlich. Zwischen 50-150fps würde ich grob schätzen.

Sitzabstand 70-75cm und Beleuchtung ist Abends gedimmt. Tagsüber Tageslicht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Dann probier mal im gleichen Spiel 50fps und 144fps aus.
Da solltest du nen Unterschied bemerken.
Du solltest bedenken, dass der Monitor mit Gsync an und 50fps nur noch mit 50Hz läuft.


----------



## Emani (11. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann probier mal im gleichen Spiel 50fps und 144fps aus.
> Da solltest du nen Unterschied bemerken.
> Du solltest bedenken, dass der Monitor mit Gsync an und 50fps nur noch mit 50Hz läuft.



ULMB ist für Bewegungsunschärfe bei schnellen spielen wie besonders bei Autorennen oder z.b. Schnelle shooter gedacht. Der Bildschirm wird etwas dunkeler. Mann kann ihn nur bei 85, 100 und 120 hz nur benutzen.

Testen kannste das mit dem super bekannten UFO Test im Internet.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Oktober 2016)

Teste es einfach mal mit deinen Games. Bei schnelle Animationen/Bewegungen kann das schon dienlich sein. Ich selber nutze diese Option gar nicht mehr. Ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb von GSync & ULMB ist nicht möglich.
ASUS beschreibt den Modus mit folgenden Worten "Die *NVIDIA Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Technologie*  verringert die Bewegungsunschärfe und minimiert das Ghosting, wenn sich  auf dem Bildschirm Objekte schnell bewegen. Mit ULMB sehen Objekte in  Bewegung glatter aus, als im Normalbetrieb."



> Du solltest bedenken, dass der Monitor mit Gsync an und 50fps nur noch mit 50Hz läuft.


Was aber in der Praxis keine Auswirkungen hat. Also man sieht dadurch kein Flimmern etc. und Kopfschmerzen oder Übelkeit sollte dadurch normalerweise auch nicht entstehen.
Man hat ja aber die Qual der Wahl. Entweder man daddelt mit GSync, mit ULMB oder mit GSync off und kann daher folglich schön frei wählen ...


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Natürlich hat das Auswirkungen. 
50Hz und 144Hz ist ne grosser Unterschied bei der Flüssigkeit der Bewegung. 
Gerade wenn man 144Hz gewohnt ist.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Oktober 2016)

Es ist ja wohl völlig klar, dass ~144FPS flüssiger sind & wirken als bspw. 50FPS. Dies in Kombination mit GSync sollte aber kein Unwohlsein bzw. wie es der TE sagt "schwummrig" erzeugen, da der Moni dabei nicht flimmert o.Ä.
Aber man kann es ja testen ....man könnte ja auch GSync deaktivieren und wenn mir mal bei dem Beispiel sind den Moni mit 144Hz forcieren und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt angelangt ...man hat die Qual der Wahl & Vielseitigkeit ist immer von Vorteil.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei Ark, deswegen habe ich das Gsync ausgeschaltet.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Oktober 2016)

Das ist doch schön & wenigstens hast Du die Wahl. Du hast vermutlich auch noch andere Games, bei denen Du die Hertzfrequenz variabel belässt & somit mit GSync daddelst.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hab Gsync immer an, aber auch selten unter 100fps.
Habe jetzt Fallout 4 angefangen und da viel es mir auch gleich wieder auf.
Aber keine Ahnung wieviel fps ich da habe.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Oktober 2016)

Außer bei Ark & vielleicht auch bald bei Fallout4.^^
Wie gesagt, eine Wahl zu haben ist immer von Vorteil & ULMB gibt es ja auch noch und nicht zu vergessen ...3D-Vision ...


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ob 3D bei meinem geht weiss ich nicht und ULMB werde ich sicher nicht nutzen.


----------



## Angelus2k (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke mal das mit dem schwummrig sein, kommt vom großen Bildschirm. Denke da gewöhne ich mich noch dran. Flackern tut bei mir auch nichts, es sei denn bei Ladebildschirmen z.B bei WoW oder World of Tanks usw.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (13. Oktober 2016)

@JoM79
Welchen Moni hast Du denn?

@Angelus2K
Bei meiner kompletten Gamespalette gibt es nur ein Spiel, welches beim Ladevorgang leicht flimmert und das ist Project Cars. WoT & WoW daddel ich nicht.^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Oktober 2016)

Angelus2k schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das mit dem schwummrig sein, kommt vom großen Bildschirm. Denke da gewöhne ich mich noch dran. Flackern tut bei mir auch nichts, es sei denn bei Ladebildschirmen z.B bei WoW oder World of Tanks usw.



Lustig!
Das gleiche Phänomen trat bei mir auch am Anfang auf.
Mein erster Monitor war 21:9 2560x1080p mit 60Hz - alles normal.

Als ich dann meinen 27" Benq XL2730Z das erste mal in Action erlebt habe - oha 
Am meisten hat es mich "getroffen" als ich zB. in Rainbow Six Siege mit meiner Drohne von ganz hoch hinunterspringe.
*Denke das lag am Sitzabstand und der neuen Erfahrung mit 14Hz!*


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei 14 Hz kein Wunder ...


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2016)

Phänomene wie "unwohl-sein" oder Übelkeit gab es schon zu CRT Zeiten.
Meine Eltern hatten mal ein Sony Röhre, auf den ersten Blick Top Bild, aber meine Eltern kamen nicht drauf klar.....Mutter wurde übel, mein Vater bekam Schwindel.
Bevor wir den damals zurück geschickt haben, hab ich mit Kumpels noch einen Fernsehabend veranstaltet.....war echt interessant, ich und noch einer fanden das Bild super, einem wurde schlecht, 2 Leute bekamen Migräne.

Viele kommen bei heutigen LCD-TVs nicht mit der Zwischenbildberechnung klar, neben soap opera effekt kann das auchr zu höherem Blutdruck und Puls führen. (Frag mich nicht warum.)

Bei PC Monitoren ist der häufigste Grund für Probleme, zu hell und/oder zu nah dran.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Oktober 2016)

Seit ich mir einen neuen PC-Tisch gebaut habe welcher 75 cm tief ist, habe ich die "Probleme" nicht mehr.
Der Monitor _pickt_ nicht mehr so nah an mir und ich habe eine viel bessere Übersicht.
Frage mich bloß Leute mit 40" klarkommen am Schreibtisch.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Welchen Moni hast Du denn?


Acer Predator Z35.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (14. Oktober 2016)

Der unterstützt keine 3D Vision-Option. Ich denke aber mal, dass kannst Du verschmerzen.^^
Eigentlich ein schöner Moni & an die Auflösung u. Pixeldichte gewöhnt man sich vermutlich auch schnell. 21:9 hat was und was sagst Du zu dem "Curve-Feature" ...?
Ich freu mich schon auf kommende DP 1.3 Modelle, mit hoher Resi/Auflösung & viel Hertzfrequenz und ~34Zoll+ sollte das gute Stück dann auch noch haben.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Bei der Breite empfinde ich curved als angenehmer.
Ich warte ja auf nen OLED, bis dahin muss der reichen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke auch mal, für solch ein breites Format sehr sinnvoll & OLED ist für mich noch in weiter Ferne. Vorher werde ich vermutlich mir einen langjährigen "Zwischenschritt" gönnen und wichtig ist da für mich DP 1.3/4 mit o.g. Features ...


----------

